# Please Help Me Out



## Adept_Athletic (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello evryone i am new to this website, and i wanted everyone to know that i am honored to be here, and thank you for having me on this site.

I wanted to talk about a problem i recently encountered.

I bought a male cockatiel from petco about 3 months ago, and i have had this cockatiel by my side since, i even taught him how to single some songs, he always called for me whenever he did not see me, and he used to be very eager to come out and play. 

Now i bought another cocktail, (male-light pied) from another store which specializes in birds, and it is only 3 months old, where as my first one is about 9 months old.

My problem is i now have them both in one cage, and my 1st cockatiel seems to not care for e anymore, he rarely whistles, and he actually strted to beige me a lot, but the funny thing is that he still obeys the step up command, but every now and again he gives a forceful rapid bite.

I had him in a bigger cage before, but i wanted him to also get used to the new cokatiel, so i put him in smaller cage with him, but the cage is actually big, but i have a divider in between them.

I wanted assistance on how to get my first tiel to like me again, and how i should approach my new tiel, which i bought 5 days ago.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Ideally you should have quarantined your new bird for at least 30 days before introducing them, but it's too late for that now.

Food bribery can help you win the affection of both birds. Find a treat that they like such as millet spray and don't put it in the cage for them to eat whenever they want. Instead, hold it in your hand for them to eat so they learn to associate you with good things. Your new bird might be too shy for this at first but he will learn from watching your older bird do it.


----------



## Adept_Athletic (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for the reply, they usually take the treats like you said, and yesterday i called the lady from the shop that i bought my new tiel from, and she said separate them in different cages across the room, where they cannot see each other, so i did and my old one did not bite anymore, and i have 2 more questions

- Why is it that my 1st tiel bites only when i take them both out together, and do i have to keep the cages in the living room


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think he's jealous because he's used to having you to himself PLUS he's right at that male hormonal teenage stage and they can get very bitey at this age. Keeping the cages in the living room puts them right in the middle of the action, unless there's another room that you spend more time in? Then I would put them there.


----------



## Adept_Athletic (Jan 3, 2012)

I spend most of my time in the family room, which is pretty big, so i put the cages across the room from each other, occasionally they call to each other, but my concern is that my young tieles cage is farely close to the kitchen, and by what i have heard, it is a bad thing to have him by the kitchen.

- and what should i do if he is jelous, are there any tricks for them to know that i care about both of them with the same amount of affection, and what about the kitchen situation?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its only dangerous if you cook with teflon or if he's out of the cage when you're cooking otherwise its fine. You should spend time with each bird alone, so that they don't have to share you. Also remember your older one is at that nippy age so it may take him some time to calm down. Its like terrible two's but for birds.


----------



## Adept_Athletic (Jan 3, 2012)

OK thank you for the replies, i really appreciated your input.

-i was also wondering if it is fair for the tiels to be separated like they are, i mean for now they get all my attention, because i am on break, but i dont want to cheat them of happiness, and i was planning on just putting the two together, because i am probably going to get a job, and i might be interacting less with them 

- i have heard that i will lose th bond that i have with them, but int it the best thing to do??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

First off you won't lose the bond you have with them, that's a total myth. Second off, they don't have to be in the same cage to enjoy each other's company. They can still talk and call to each other while having their own space to do their own thing. So no its not mean to them at all.


----------



## Adept_Athletic (Jan 3, 2012)

so its okay to keep them separate?

- i have drawn this conclusion, from what i have heard from people, and by what i have read. 
- i will keep them in separate cages across the room from each other ( my older one can see the younger one from the top of his cage, he has visual, and i think that is okay?) 
- i will spend equal amount of time with them individually
- i will make the best of my time, so i can be there with them,

and the last thing i want to know is, i will spend equal time with both of them individually, and is it okay for me to let them both out together to play amongst themselves, without me being there, or should i also spend time with them together, because that is the only time that the older one bites?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can let them out to play, but I would stay in the room just in case they do fight and need to be separated. Leaving out of the cage by themselves could spell trouble but letting them spend time together is definitely a yes!


----------



## Adept_Athletic (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the info you have given me, hopefully i will become closer with my tiels, and they will be happy.


----------



## Adept_Athletic (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for your help, and i have one last question, they can see each other across the room from the top of the cages is that okay, or should i not let them see each other, because they seem to flutter about the cages when calling to each other, and thats fine with me, but i want to know if that is okay?


----------



## Adept_Athletic (Jan 3, 2012)

my last question is that they can see each other from the top of their cages across the room, they flutter about calling for each other, which is fine with me, and i wanted to know if it is okay for them to do that?


----------



## Adept_Athletic (Jan 3, 2012)

oops......im embaressed becasue i did not know there was a second page.


----------

